# المسيح جلد مرة ولا مرتين ؟؟؟



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 أبريل 2009)

المسيح جلد مرة ولا مرتين ؟؟؟

 المسيح جلد مرتين وليس مرة!! 

أول مرة جلد فيها المسيح كان في دار رئيس الكهنة لما كان منتظرا أن يعرض أمام الكهنة... (مت 63:22).. والذين جلدوه هم اليهود وليس الرومان... وفي أثناء الجلد والإستهزاء نظر إلى بطرس لما صاح الديك فبكى بطرس بكاء مر (مت 61-63:22)... . 

والمرة الثانية كما تعرفون هي الأربعين جلدة من الرومان قبل أن يصلب... المصلوب لا يجلد!! أي إنسان محكوم عليه بالصلب لا يجلد كما ينص القانون الروماني... لكن المسيح جلد قبل الصلب كاسرا قانون الرومان...هذا حدث لأن بيلاطس أمر بجلد المسيح أملا في أن ينال المسيح تعاطف الشعب اليهودي، فيتفادى صلبه... لأن بيلاطس إعترف عدة مرات ببر المسيح وبراءته من التهم المنسوبة له، لكن خطته فشلت... فتسبب في زيادة عذابات المسيح الجسدية...


----------



## peace_86 (2 مايو 2009)

> فتسبب في زيادة عذابات المسيح الجسدية...



وكل هذا من أجلنا نحن البشر الخطاة ..
له كل المجد ولتجسد ل كل ركبة.. آمين

شكراً عالموضوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> المسيح جلد مرة ولا مرتين ؟؟؟
> 
> المسيح جلد مرتين وليس مرة!!
> 
> أول مرة جلد فيها المسيح كان في دار رئيس الكهنة لما كان منتظرا أن يعرض أمام الكهنة... (مت 63:22).. والذين جلدوه هم اليهود وليس الرومان... وفي أثناء الجلد والإستهزاء نظر إلى بطرس لما صاح الديك فبكى بطرس بكاء مر (مت 61-63:22)... .




*أين النص الإنجيلى الذى أستندت عليه لتقول أن السيد المسيج جُلد مرتين ؟


أرجو الأنتباه وعدم الخروج عن نصوص الكتاب المقدس
*


----------



## SALVATION (2 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير اوريجانوس_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 مايو 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أين النص الإنجيلى الذى أستندت عليه لتقول أن السيد المسيج جُلد مرتين ؟
> 
> 
> أرجو الأنتباه وعدم الخروج عن نصوص الكتاب المقدس
> *




اشكرك اخي العزيز علي ارشادك لي

اقتبست الشاهد غلط

المسيح جلد مرتين وليس مرة!! 

أول مرة 

جلد فيها المسيح كان في دار رئيس الكهنة لما كان منتظرا أن يعرض أمام الكهنة...والذين جلدوه هم اليهود وليس الرومان... وفي أثناء الجلد والإستهزاء نظر إلى بطرس لما صاح الديك فبكى بطرس بكاء مر 

هذا واضح في النص لوقا ( 22 : 52 - 63 )

(52 ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ جُنْدِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالشُّيُوخِ الْمُقْبِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ: «كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ!
53 إِذْ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ لَمْ تَمُدُّوا عَلَيَّ الأَيَادِيَ. وَلكِنَّ هذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ».
54 فَأَخَذُوهُ وَسَاقُوهُ وَأَدْخَلُوهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ. وَأَمَّا بُطْرُسُ فَتَبِعَهُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ.
55 وَلَمَّا أَضْرَمُوا نَارًا فِي وَسْطِ الدَّارِ وَجَلَسُوا مَعًا، جَلَسَ بُطْرُسُ بَيْنَهُمْ.
56 فَرَأَتْهُ جَارِيَةٌ جَالِسًا عِنْدَ النَّارِ فَتَفَرَّسَتْ فيهِ وَقَالَتْ: «وَهذَا كَانَ مَعَهُ!».
57 فَأَنْكَرَهُ قَائِلاً: «لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ يَا امْرَأَةُ!»
58 وَبَعْدَ قَلِيل رَآهُ آخَرُ وَقَالَ: «وَأَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ!» فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا إِنْسَانُ، لَسْتُ أَنَا!»
59 وَلَمَّا مَضَى نَحْوُ سَاعَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ أَكَّدَ آخَرُ قَائِلاً: «بِالْحَقِّ إِنَّ هذَا أَيْضًا كَانَ مَعَهُ، لأَنَّهُ جَلِيلِيٌّ أَيْضًا!».
60 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا إِنْسَانُ، لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ مَا تَقُولُ!». وَفِي الْحَالِ بَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ صَاحَ الدِّيكُ.
61 فَالْتَفَتَ الرَّبُّ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ، فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ، كَيْفَ قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنَّكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ».
62 فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى خَارِجٍ وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرًّا.
63 وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ،)

++++++++++++++++++++++

والمرة الثانية 

كما تعرفون هي الأربعين جلدة من الرومان قبل أن يصلب... المصلوب لا يجلد!! أي إنسان محكوم عليه بالصلب لا يجلد كما ينص القانون الروماني... لكن المسيح جلد قبل الصلب كاسرا قانون الرومان...هذا حدث لأن بيلاطس أمر بجلد المسيح أملا في أن ينال المسيح تعاطف الشعب اليهودي، فيتفادى صلبه... لأن بيلاطس إعترف عدة مرات ببر المسيح وبراءته من التهم المنسوبة له، لكن خطته فشلت... فتسبب في زيادة عذابات المسيح الجسدية... 

النص في يوحنا ( 19:1)
(فَحِينَئِذٍ أَخَذَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَدَهُ.
2 وَضَفَرَ الْعَسْكَرُ إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثَوْبَ أُرْجُوَانٍ)

مرقس (15 : 15 )
( فَبِيلاَطُسُ إِذْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ لِلْجَمْعِ مَا يُرْضِيهِمْ، أَطْلَقَ لَهُمْ بَارَابَاسَ، وَأَسْلَمَ يَسُوعَ، بَعْدَمَا جَلَدَهُ، لِيُصْلَبَ.)

متي ( 27 : 26 )
( 26 حِينَئِذٍ أَطْلَقَ لَهُمْ بَارَابَاسَ، وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَجَلَدَهُ وَأَسْلَمَهُ لِيُصْلَبَ)

وكدة من خلال الشواهد نعرف انه مرتين مرة من اليهود ومرة من الرومان


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2009)

*النص الإنجليزى فى لوقا 22 : 63 يقول
And the men that held Jesus mocked him, and smote [him].​و smote معناها ضرب بقوة

بينما النص الإنجليزى فى متى 26 : 27 فيقول
26- Then released he Barabbas unto them: and when he had scourged Jesus, he delivered [him] to be crucified​و scourged  معناها الجلد

وللأسف لم تنتبه الترجمة العربية للفارق

والنص اليونانى سيكون أكثر دقة لكنى لا أعرف اليونانية*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 مايو 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النص الإنجليزى فى لوقا 22 : 63 يقول
> and the men that held jesus mocked him, and smote [him].​و smote معناها ضرب بقوة
> 
> بينما النص الإنجليزى فى متى 26 : 27 فيقول
> ...




اشكرك اخي علي التوضيح الجميل

ممكن برضو نفهم من النص الانجليزي ان السيد المسيح ضرب ( جلد ) مرتين 

لان معناها ضرب بقوة ممكن تفيد الجلد في وسط الضرب او ان يكون الضرب نفسه بطريقه الجلد

تحياتي


----------



## Michael (2 مايو 2009)

*Interlinear Greek New Testament*



> *Luk 22:63* καιG2532 AND   οιG3588 THE   ανδρεςG435 MEN   οιG3588 WHO   συνεχοντεςG4912 [G5723] τονG3588 WERE HOLDING   ιησουνG2424 JESUS   ενεπαιζονG1702 [G5707] MOCKED   αυτωG846 HIM,   *δεροντεςG1194* [G5723] BEATING "HIM";



*Strong’s Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries *
*G1194*
A primary verb; properly to flay, that is, (by implication) to scourge, or (by analogy) to thrash: - beat, smite.
*معناها جلد او سلخ وينتج هذا نتيجة الى شدة وكثرة الضرب او الجلد مما يؤدى الى انسلاخ الجلد عن اللحم.*
​

> *Mat 27:26* τοτεG5119 THEN   απελυσενG630 [G5656] HE RELEASED   αυτοιςG846 τονG3588 TO THEM   βαραββανG912 τονG3588 BARABBAS;   δεG1161 BUT   ιησουνG2424 JESUS   *φραγελλωσαςG5417* [G5660] HAVING SCOURGED   παρεδωκενG3860 [G5656] HE DELIVERED UP "HIM"   ιναG2443 THAT   σταυρωθηG4717 [G5686] HE MIGHT BE CRUCIFIED.



*Strong’s Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries *​*G5417*
From a presumed equivalent of the Latin flagellum; to whip, that is, lash as a public punishment: - scourge.
*اداة مثل السوط الاتينى الذى يستعمل للجلد وهو عبارة عن عقاب يتم مكان عام ويتم الجلد فية كعقاب.*
*
سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Michael (2 مايو 2009)

> أي إنسان محكوم عليه بالصلب لا يجلد كما ينص القانون الروماني... لكن المسيح جلد قبل الصلب كاسرا قانون الرومان


*
ممكن توثيق لهذا الكلام ؟؟

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم Michae 

بنسبه  موضوع الجلد والقانون الروماني (  أي إنسان محكوم عليه بالصلب لا يجلد كما ينص القانون الروماني... لكن المسيح جلد قبل الصلب كاسرا قانون الرومان )

هذا استنتاجات من نص الحوار في الإنجيل و أشار القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في تفسير جلد وصلب المسيح  ( حاول بيلاطس أن يطلق السيد المسيح إذ وثق من براءته، وظن أنه يمكنه تحقيق ذلك، إذ اعتاد أن يطلق لهم سجينًا في وقت الفصح، لكنه أمام ثورة الجمهور فشل. مع هذا فلا يزال بيلاطس مقتنع بأنه ليست ثمة جريمة حقيقية يمكن أن تُنسب إلى يسوع المسيح. استخدم وسيلة أخرى، بأن سمح لجنوده أن يجلدوه ويسخروا منه كملك، حتى يؤكد للجمهور أنه لا حول له ولا قوة، فيعفوا عنه.) 

وقال أيضا ( لم يكن بيلاطس جادًا في الحكم بالعدل، فمع إدراكه أن يسوع بار حكم عليه بالجلد كمجرم (1). يذكر لوقا الإنجيلي أن بيلاطس قال للجماهير أنه يؤدبه ويطلقه. وكأن غاية بيلاطس هو جلده مترجيًا أن يتراجع اليهود عن طلبهم الخاص بصلبه بعد أن تأكد أنه ليس ما يستوجب صلبه (لو ٢٣: ١٦). ) 

وهذا ما جاء في موقع دير الأنبا بيشوي  ( والمرة الثانية كما تعرفون هي الأربعين جلدة من الرومان قبل أن يصلب... المصلوب لا يجلد!! أي إنسان محكوم عليه بالصلب لا يجلد كما ينص القانون الروماني... لكن المسيح جلد قبل الصلب كاسرا قانون الرومان...هذا حدث لأن بيلاطس أمر بجلد المسيح أملا في أن ينال المسيح تعاطف الشعب اليهودي، فيتفادى صلبه... لأن بيلاطس أعترف عدة مرات ببر المسيح وبراءته من التهم المنسوبة له، لكن خطته فشلت... فتسبب في زيادة عذابات المسيح الجسدية... ) 

http://katamars.avabishoy.com/qan/archive1.htm



+++++++++++++++++

ومع البحث عن عادة ‏الرومان في الصلب يظهر أن الجلد من عادات الصلب 

وذلك من خلال أيضا أقول بعض المفسرين

‏1- لمحة تاريخية :‏
‏ كلمة الصليب في اليونانيّة ستاوروس ‏‎(stauros)‎‏ وهو آلة إعدام وتعذيب قاسية ‏جدًا وتطبّق علي مقترفي الآثام الخطيرة، وقد إستخدمها الفينيقيّون، كما يذكر ‏المؤرّخ اليونانيّ هيرودوت، ويري كثيرون أنَّ الفُرس هم أوَّل من إخترعها ‏وطبّقها في القرنَين السادس والخامس قبل الميلاد، واستُخدمت في مصر في ‏القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، واستخدمها بعد ذلك الإسكندر الأكبر وأهل قرطاجنة ‏بشمال أفريقيا وأخذها عنهم الرومان واستخدموها بكثرة. ولأنَّ هذه العقوبة كانت ‏قاسية جدًا ورهيبة فلم تُطبَّق قطّ علي الأحرار سواء الإغريق أو الرومان وإنما ‏طُبِّقَت علي العبيد والثوّار غير الرومانيّين، ونظرًا لأنَّها أقسي العقوبات وأكثرها ‏ردعًا وإرهابًا فقد طُبِّقَتْ بكثرة علي الثوّار المطالبين باستقلال بلادهم عن الدولة ‏الرومانيّة، ويذكر المؤرّخ اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (36-‏‏100م) أنَّها طُبِّقَتْ مرّات كثيرة جدًا علي ثوّار اليهوديّة

‏ وكان هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الصلبان، نوع علي شكل حرف ‏T‏ ‏‎(Crux ‎Commissa)‎‏ وآخر علي شكل حرف ‏X‏ والمسمّي بصليب القديس إندراوس ‏‎(Crux decussata)‎‏ والثالث يتكوّن من عارضتَين متقاطعتَين + ‏‎(Thecrux ‎immissa)‎‏ وهذا النوع هو الذي صُلِبَ عليه السيّد المسيح وهذا ما يؤكّده لنا موقع ‏العنوان الذي سُمِّر علي الصليب أعلي رأس السيّد المسيح (يو19/19)، وهذا ما‏ يؤكّده التقليد أيضًا بصورةٍ قاطعةٍ‏

‏2 - الجلد وطريق الصليب :‏
‏ بعد الحكم بإدانة متهم والحكم عليه بالإعدام صلبًاً كان لابد أنء يُجْلَد حسب عادة ‏الرومان حتي يسيل الدم من معظم أجزاء جسده، وعملية الجلد هذه كانت تُسْرِع ‏بالموت وتُقلّل من سكراته. وكان عليه بعد ذلك أنْ يحمل خشبة الصليب الأفقيّة ‏التي ستُسَمَّر عليها يداه إلي مكان الصلب وهو عادة خارج المدينة كما كان عليه أنْ ‏يمرّ بأكبر عدد ممكن من شوارع المدينة وحواريها وطرقها الأكثر ازدحامًا ليراه ‏أكبر عدد ممكن من الناس، كما كان يُصْلَب عادةً في مكان مرتفع وعام ليراه ‏العامة من مسافات كافية، حتي يكون عبرة لكل من تسوّل له نفسه مخالفة القانون ‏الروماني أو الثورة علي الإمبراطوريّة المستعمرة، وكان يتقدّم أمامه أحد الضبّاط ‏أو الجنود يحمل لوحة مكتوب عليها التهمة الموجّهَة ضدَّه والتي تُلصَق بعد الصلب ‏علي الصليب ليراها الجميع، وعندما كان يصل إلي ساحة الإعدام يُجَرَّد المصلوب ‏من ملابسه وتُقَسَّم علي الجنود القائمين بعملية الصلب وتُسْتَر عَوْرَتُه فقط بقطعة من ‏القماش ثم يوضع علي الأرض وتُسَمِّر يديه بقسوة وفظاعة بالمسامير الكبيرة ‏والسميكة أو تُربَط بالحبال في العارضة الأفقيّة، التي كان يحملها، ثم تُرْفَع ‏العارضة والمصلوب لتُثَبِّت بالخشبة القائمة والتي كانت مثبتة في الأرض وفي ‏منتصفها كتلة خشبية بارزة صغيرة تُسَمَّي السرج ليستقر عليها ردفَي المصلوب ‏ولتحفظ وزن الجسم حتى لا تُمزِّق المسامير يديه، وتُثَبِّتْ قدمَيه بمسمارٍ ضخم من ‏خلال مشطي القدم معًا أو تُسَمِّر كل قدمٍ منفصلة(1).‏
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(1) أكتشف سنه 1968م في جيف آت ها – مفتار بأورشليم بقايا عظام من القرن الأول الميلادي في معظمه (كان تجمع فيه عظام الموتى) تعطينا تفصيلات عن طرق الصلب زمن المسيح، تضم عظمتين لعقب قدم شخص صلب في القرن الأول ما يزالا مثبتين معاً بمسمار حديد وأخد بطول 14سم.the International St. B. Ency. VOL. 1, P, 829.
ــــــــــ

http://www.marnarsay.com/Subject/cross%20and%20juses.htm

ويقول القمص تادرس يعقوب في تفسير انجيل يوحنا ( يبدو أن الجلد قد تم حسب النظام الروماني وهو أعنف بكثير منه حسب النظام اليهودي. كان من عادة الرومان جلد المقدمين للصلب. من أجلنا قبل السيد المسيح ذلك، وكما جاء في إشعياء: "بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين، وجهي لم أستر عن العار والبصق" (إش ٥٠: ٦). ويقول المرتل: "على ظهري حرث الحراث، طوَّلوا أتلامهم" (مز ١٢٩: ٣). كما سبق السيد المسيح نفسه فقال: "ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه" (مت ٢٠: ١٩؛ راجع مر ١٠: ٣٤؛ لو ١٨: ٣٣). يقول القديس بطرس أن بجلداته شفينا (١ بط ٢: ٢٤)، فقد جُلد الطبيب لكي يُشفى المرضى. احتمل الجلدات من أجلنا، لكي يجد المؤمنون مسرتهم في احتمالهم الآلام من أجله، ومشاركتهم إياه آلامه وصلبه (أع ٥: ٤١؛ ١٦: ٢٢، ٢٥).

كان الجلد عقوبة مرعبة، حيث كان يستخدم السوط من عدة سيور توضع بها قطع معدنية أو عظام، حتى متى جُلد الشخص يتهرأ جسمه، وتظهر أحيانًا شرايينه وبعض طبقات جسمه الداخلية كما يخبرنا يوسابيوس المؤرخ. ويروي لنا الكاتب الروماني شيشرون Cicero أن الجلد أحيانًا يؤدي إلى الموت. وكان الجلادون الرومان قساة لا يعرفون الرحمة. ولعله بسبب الجلدات لم يحتمل يسوع المسيح أن يحمل الصليب حتى موضع الصلب، ويبرر البعض موته سريعًا على الصليب بسبب الجلدات القاسية. هذا ونلاحظ أن الإنجيليين أشاروا إلى جلد السيد كحقيقة تمت دون الحديث عن مدى آلامه أثناء الجلد )

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john19.htm


----------

